# New to Pensacola



## MacD (Feb 25, 2010)

How you all doing? Google wasn't my friend today so I got to ask... Where should I make my first trip out? That pier near the bridge seems pretty interesting but not sure whats out there to catch and what to catch it with... I've never fished any where butsmall/medium rivers/lakes mostly smallies, catfish, and walleye. Can anyone point me in the right direction to get started down here? Looking to go out early Saturday morning.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

welcome to pcola, its good to see another midwesterner on the forum. Get a heavier pole with a larger real 15-20 lb test on the reel, 50lb leader and 3 oz egg sinkers and go out to the pensacola pass during hightide, preferably dusk to dark hours, with cut mullet and you will catch reds if you throw where the waves break at the western most point of the ft pickens side. if u have any other questions let me know.


----------

